# Pegasus War of the Worlds Tripod Pics



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Holy cow! Cult TV Man has posted pics of the Pegasus WotW Tripod. It looks outstanding!!! Another home run from Pegasus!

http://culttvman.com/main/?p=17917

Can't wait to get my grubby little hands on this one! :thumbsup:

P.S. - When looking at the pics, keep in mind that this sucker is 15 inches tall.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice! And BIG!


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

I like it.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Ordered.


----------



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

This looks great. Can't wait to get one.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

There was a discussion on SSM about the nature of the clear parts in the Tripod kit, and, since Larry got back to me with the details, I figure I may as well update this thread too - 

I asked Larry about this and (in a nutshell) his response was the kit is going to be in ABS (as most of their kits are), with the hood cover being in transparent/smoked ABS and the light lenses and cages being molded in clear Polystyrene. They are getting test shots from the factory and everything is going very well with the kit at this point. I happened to see the engineering prototype (not the same as a test shot, but grown out of the digital files that will be used to make the molds) and it looked awesome. Really complicated, but with some nice detail. Great lighting and diorama possibilities.

On a side note, he told me that their Relic Kothoga kits should be available soon. I saw a test shot of it months ago and it looked cool and the test shots had way more detail than the Monogram kit. (I worked on the film and still bear the emotional scars from that one Smile ).

And since someone will inevitably ask about the Nautilus - now that they are clearing the hill on the Uncle Martin ship, the Kothoga, and the Martian War Machine, they can turn their attention to the Nautilus again. That one is going to be even more complex than the Martian War Machine (and that one was a challenge).

More updates later in the summer.........

Gene


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

GKvfx said:


> ...And since someone will inevitably ask about the Nautilus ... That one is going to be even more complex than the Martian War Machine (and that one was a challenge).


Coolness! From the pictures I've seen, this is my second favorite Nautilus design - second only to the Harper Goff design. Can't wait to see it in the flesh, so to speak.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Gene, thanks a bunch for passing that info along. Since the guys at Pegasus keep a very low profile online, it's always nice to get an inside scoop. Keep 'em comin'! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Really looking forward to the Tripod.

Sean


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

GKvfx said:


> the kit is going to be in ABS (as most of their kits are)


Is that the nasty oily green stuff the other Martian critter is made of?:freak:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Disco58 said:


> Is that the nasty oily green stuff the other Martian critter is made of?:freak:


Yeah,it's called plastic.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Disco58 said:


> Is that the nasty oily green stuff the other Martian critter is made of?:freak:


Ya' know, I'm not sure exactly what type of plastic that _WotW_ Alien Creature* is. It's something a little different than any of their other kits. Mine, however, wasn't oily (or nasty).

The Tripod will be the same material and type of kit as the War Machine, the Protector from _Galaxy Quest_ and the rocket from _When Worlds Collide_.


* Note that Spielberg's _War of the Worlds_ never stated that the aliens were from Mars.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think their figure kits are some kind of vinyl.
Their vehicle kits are ABS plastic.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

John P said:


> I think their figure kits are some kind of vinyl.
> Their vehicle kits are ABS plastic.


Correct. Though they uses styrene for some clear parts and stuff like vacform bases.

Gene


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Obviously, the Uncle Martin figure is in vinyl, and the _WotW_ Martian figure (the 1953 version) is in vinyl. I suspect Kothoga will be in vinyl. But that 2005 _WotW_ Alien Creature is in an interesting material they haven't used on any other kit so far. If it's vinyl, it's certainly not the same type of vinyl they used for their other figure kits, and if it's ABS, it's also not the same type of ABS they use on their vehicle kits. It kind of feels like a type of plastic you would use to make toys out of.

But hey, I'm not complaining. I love Pegasus and I plan to continue to support them.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

GKvfx said:


> And since someone will inevitably ask about the Nautilus - now that they are clearing the hill on the Uncle Martin ship, the Kothoga, and the Martian War Machine, they can turn their attention to the Nautilus again. That one is going to be even more complex than the Martian War Machine (and that one was a challenge).
> 
> More updates later in the summer.........
> 
> Gene


Not the Disney Nautilus one but a different version. I've seen pictures of it and think of it as kin to the JJprise ... close but not close enough. I didn't even like the Sean Connery one in LOEG


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

When will this be released?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I liked "painting" the little guys from the Alpha UFOs Actually I dipped them in tinted future and then did the eyes and stuff...









Steve


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

enterprise_fan said:


> Not the Disney Nautilus one but a different version. I've seen pictures of it and think of it as kin to the JJprise ... close but not close enough. I didn't even like the Sean Connery one in LOEG



This question's already come up a few times... It's the Greg DeSantis rendition...... http://museumoftheimprobable.com/01.html Just want to kill any rumors (and subsequent disappointment) about a kit of the Disney version. 

And the Desantis version does look cool in its own right......

Gene


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Agree,Gene......some kids just dont have any taste.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Holy cow! Just got a mail from Larry over at Pegasus. Looks like the Tripod kit is moving full speed ahead. He got a couple of test shots back from the factory and they are fully approved to go into production. This is something of a record as they usually go back and forth for a while before Larry OK's production runs. But the guys at the factory were apparently eating their Wheaties and got the revisions done in record time. This means we should see kits on shelves (barring issues with shipping/customs) in September (let's say *late* September to be safe).

Though he is hopeful that work will pick up on the Nautilus now, he doesn't think it will be in stores till sometime next year. Like I mentioned before, the Nautilus will be their most complicated kit to date (after the tripod) and will feature some cool surprises (which he doesn't want to reveal yet).

Gene


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Great news, Gene. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

GKvfx said:


> Holy cow! Just got a mail from Larry over at Pegasus. Looks like the Tripod kit is moving full speed ahead. He got a couple of test shots back from the factory and they are fully approved to go into production. This is something of a record as they usually go back and forth for a while before Larry OK's production runs. But the guys at the factory were apparently eating their Wheaties and got the revisions done in record time. This means we should see kits on shelves (barring issues with shipping/customs) in September (let's say *late* September to be safe).
> 
> Though he is hopeful that work will pick up on the Nautilus now, he doesn't think it will be in stores till sometime next year. Like I mentioned before, the Nautilus will be their most complicated kit to date (after the tripod) and will feature some cool surprises (which he doesn't want to reveal yet).
> 
> Gene


Hey can you ask about the Great White Shark model they were doing. I have been waiting on that for a while


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

GKvfx said:


> Holy cow! Just got a mail from Larry over at Pegasus. Looks like the Tripod kit is moving full speed ahead. He got a couple of test shots back from the factory and they are fully approved to go into production. This is something of a record as they usually go back and forth for a while before Larry OK's production runs. But the guys at the factory were apparently eating their Wheaties and got the revisions done in record time. This means we should see kits on shelves (barring issues with shipping/customs) in September (let's say *late* September to be safe).
> 
> Though he is hopeful that work will pick up on the Nautilus now, he doesn't think it will be in stores till sometime next year. Like I mentioned before, the Nautilus will be their most complicated kit to date (after the tripod) and will feature some cool surprises (which he doesn't want to reveal yet).
> 
> Gene


Thanks for the Tripod and Nautilus updates, Gene. I've got some questions about another kit that I'm sure many of us are awaiting with great anticipation - the M.L.E.V-5 Mars Lunar Explorer Vehicle.

If you don't know could you find out how big this thing is going to be. Also, if they have even a vague idea when it might be released and anything else about the model. A lot of us would love to know!

Thanks!

Gordon


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

GKvfx said:


> Holy cow! Just got a mail from Larry over at Pegasus. Looks like the Tripod kit is moving full speed ahead. He got a couple of test shots back from the factory and they are fully approved to go into production. This is something of a record as they usually go back and forth for a while before Larry OK's production runs. But the guys at the factory were apparently eating their Wheaties and got the revisions done in record time. This means we should see kits on shelves (barring issues with shipping/customs) in September (let's say *late* September to be safe).
> 
> Gene


This is great news! I'm really looking forward to getting this kit. 

Sean


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

That's great news. I look forward to each new release.

Decades from now, modelers will look back on this era and have the same feelings of nostalgia that we now feel towards the old Aurora kits (especially for those of us who were around when they were originally out). Seeing this time as their "Golden Era". With all of these superb model companies making these fantastic kits available, it's a great time to be a science fiction modeler!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

jaws62666 said:


> Hey can you ask about the Great White Shark model they were doing. I have been waiting on that for a while


I'm hoping for an aftermarket kit with a frickin' laser beam for its head!


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Why are aliens always nude? Would you go walking around on a world you've never been to in the buff? Maybe? Okay...never mind!


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

JeffG said:


> Why are aliens always nude? Would you go walking around on a world you've never been to in the buff? Maybe? Okay...never mind!


Maybe the ASL (Alien Starship Line) lost their luggage along the way?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I am so looking forward to this kit.

I'm thinking some 'n' scale buildings, cars, people etc.

In fact, if you have a 'n' scale layout, this might make a great addition.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

ClubTepes said:


> I am so looking forward to this kit.
> 
> I'm thinking some 'n' scale buildings, cars, people etc.
> 
> In fact, if you have a 'n' scale layout, this might make a great addition.


Yep. Just set your N-scale train on fire and have it zippin' around the track!

Gene


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

I might have an update next week on this, but things are moving ahead as mentioned before.

Gene


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Imagine a war machine in a dio something like this!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2233639711/

(not mine - just looked on the web).


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

War machine is in stock in my local hobby store in south jersey. im picking it up today. Cant wait. This baby craves some n gauge houses for a dio.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Got mine yesterday. Awesome kit! Another home run for Pegasus!

I can't for their iHobby announcements later this month. These guys get better with every kit.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Wish I can afford one right now..........
Anyone up for some kind of trade???
-Jim


----------

